# Western Horizon Resorts -



## Joyce (Mar 5, 2004)

After entering a draw at Quartzsite Az. RV. show I find that I am a 2nd place prize winnerâ€™!!!???
The letter says I have won a 3 year camping membership to my choice of one of 23 Western Horizons Resorts. To activate my membership I have to schedule a 4 day, 3 night RV stay at one of the 23 Western Horizon Resorts. While at the resort a Western Horizon representative will activate my membership.
Being new to this game I am not so sure that I have really won something of value or if I will be incurring further costs.
I am not so sure as well that a sales representative will come forth with all the up front things I should know. I am going to have to activate this windfall with in the next few months.

I would like to receive information from a present member of WHR re some of the ins and outs involved.

Does it matter at which resort I active my membership?
Is this a situation where one is in a park for 2 weeks, then must leave for 2 weeks?
Are some parks better than others?
Will I have extra hidden cost popping up from time to time.
Is it hard to get into Western Horizon Parks? 
Do I have to reserve months ahead of time to reserve a spot?

Any information from present members would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cyuri (Apr 1, 2004)

Western Horizon Resorts -

I find myself in the same situation. I am also a second place winner, but I am interested to hear from present members of the resort. I have seen people selling thier membership to other locations on the web.


----------



## Molly (Apr 19, 2004)

Western Horizon Resorts -

 We also won a three year membership to the same place.  We have spoken to lots of folks who have also received the same prize, but we have yet to speak to anyone who has gone and taken them up on this offer......sorry I couldn't be of more help.  Just thought I would let you know that here in Louisiana,,,,,we're winning the same thing....Have a great day.


----------



## jdk (May 27, 2004)

Western Horizon Resorts -

I would be very interested in winning such a western horizons participation opportunity.  How did you all win your prizes? Are they transferrable if any of you decided you were not interested?  I would be interested in taking western horizons up on their offer. If any of you know of an intorductory 3 year western horizons camping membership offer allowing one's choice of western horizons resorts that is available please email me how to take advantage of it. Thanks.


----------



## kathy57 (Aug 16, 2004)

Western Horizon Resorts -

hi i won a 2 year membership 13 years ago and of course joined and have loved it very much now the kids have grown and gone we are selling it to get a nice timeshare to old for camping anymore lol so if i can help please let me know
the temp membrship means money off the lifetime ours was 2000. it is a way to get you into the program but it is a very good program.  our home park is in st. david ariz and a sis park in colorado  winter and summer place  i have been to the az quite alot since i live here,  and the colorado blue mesa once, the fishing is great there plus it is so big it is the summer place to be.  you can go to your home park whenever you want  i can't remember how long you can stay  . we use to go down just for the weekends. i can't think of any hidden costs. our dues are in dec. which are $220. higher for new members. you need to join coast to coast to travel other resorts and they offer alot of things w/ their membrship.i think their dues is $68.  i have paid a few years in advance so really can't recall how much. sorry.can't think of anything else at this time- kathy


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 16, 2004)

Western Horizon Resorts -

Before joinging any of these camping organizations, look for resales.  There are a number of reliable brokers reselling memberships at any where from 10 to 50% of cost of joining after one of the high priced pitches at a campground.  Also you will find members selling memberships they no longer want in a number of the camping magazines.


----------



## jdk (Nov 23, 2004)

Western Horizon Resorts -

Hi.  Follow up---  The WH complimentary membership as a free prize offer allowed the person to participate in their free 4 night 3 day stay, attend the presentation, and included an additional option instead of signing up for the full membership to become a member of a specific WH home park of your choice (that location required for the visit) for an up front cash amount essentially equivalent to the 3 year home park membership full maintenance dues total plus a processing fee. Unfortunately, it would not extend usage privileges for other parks of their system, no affiliate park joining privileges (RPI etc.), and the $$$ would not apply to the full membership price if buy-in was done later.  That could be a great deal if a person wanted limited 3 year access to a specific WH park with full member access privileges and no long term commitment, such as for a fulltimer in that locale who already had other non WH dependent campgrounds to use for their week out of the WH system each month. At 3 weeks in, one week out, the $1200 works out to be around $10-$11 a week for the 3 years at 3 weeks/month, expenses for the weeks out not counted. High access use at one park for no upfront $$$ beyond the annual dues that would be paid by many members anyway could be great. For us as travelers it didn't seem to make sense for our situation.

We bought in at the park on a secondary membership, at a rate which beat or equalled the deals for resales with the features we wanted and needed, including discounted annual home park dues and a significant discount on their Mexican Connection buy in. That would not necessarily have been true if we had only been candidates for a primary membership--in that case the resales would have saved thousands, but the membership would not have been resaleable, and the buyins for the other things would have been significantly higher for some features that never transfer with resale memberships.  If you already belong to a home park somewhere, ask WH about their discounts for that.

We have already spent 3+ weeks in the system plus one night on travel-through status, have our next vacation and travel-throughs planned next month for 2 weeks, and are thrilled we joined. We expect to recoup at least a little of our buy in amount at resale (which we consider value paid for system access and privileges, not an investment account for profit at resale), and the reduced dues allow us to break even annually with respect to the ongoing home park dues commitment with only 2-3 weeks of camping a year compared to similar caliber campground rates using a $30/night public campground estimate. It works for us  :laugh:  :laugh: .


----------



## Joyce (Feb 17, 2005)

Western Horizon Resorts -

Just a note to let everyone know that we did buy into Western Horizon Resorts while RVing in the southern United States this winter. So far to date we are very happy with the whole program, we have membership into several groups, AOR, Sun Belt and a park in Mexico. We visited 7 different parks and found them all to be top notch. The staff were great to work with and helpful with ongoing resort bookings. If anyone has questions we'd try to answer them - joycelewis00@hotmail.com or islandviewrv@hotmail.com.    Have no fear - Western Horizon Resorts to date are an up and up group.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 17, 2005)

Western Horizon Resorts -

Thanks to everyone who posted notes. All were helpful.


----------

